# Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung



## treyy (28. Februar 2015)

*Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

Hallo Leute!

Da ich mein neues System jetzt gerne öfter am Fernseher anschließen würde zum gemütlichen Zocken mit Pad suche ich nach der besten Lösung.

Die Grafikkarte (R9 290 Tri-X OC) hängt über HDMI an meinem Monitor (Dell U2414H) und falls ich den Fernseher anschließe muss ich mit aktuellen Mitteln ein DVI-HDMI Kabel (zum Fernseher) und ein AUX-Kabel (zur Anlage neben dem Fernseher) quer übers Zimmer zum Fernseher legen.

Hatte gerade überlegt mir einfach ein ausreichend langes HDMI Kabel zu kaufen (15m), welches an der Wand entlang verlegt werden kann und angeschlossen bleiben kann, aber dann müsste ich für den Monitor extra auf Displayport umsteigen, da die Graka nur eine HDMI-Schnittstelle hat. Sound-Anlage kann man stressfrei mit dem Fernseher verbinden.

Jetzt zur Frage:
Wie realisiere ich das am kostengünstigsten?

Kaufe ich ein langes HDMI und ein Displayport Kabel? 
Behalte ich das HDMI-Kabel und kaufe ein langes Displayport-HDMI Kabel (glaube aber, dass das Unsinn ist)?
Alternative?
Links zu jeweiligen Kabeln mit denen gute Erfahrung gemacht wurde?

PS: Der Monitor wurde mit einem Spyder 4 elite eingemessen für Multimedia-Produktion, darf ich mir das Ding nochmal ausleihen wenn ich auf Displayport wechsel?


Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## IronAngel (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

einen dvi Port hat dein Monitor nicht ? ich würde jetzt spontan sagen HDMI an den Fernseher anschliessen, damit der Sound mit übertragen wird.


----------



## treyy (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

Doch es gibt auch 2 DVI Ports aber trotzdem fehlt mir dann wieder Audio. Ich ziehe lieber ein Kabel, statt zwei an den Wänden entlang. 

Kann man so eins problemlos eintüten? 15m - Ultra HD 4k HDMI Kabel 1.4a: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bräuchte noch einen Tipp für ein P/L passendes Displayport Kabel (1,5 - 2m  reichen).


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

15m ist dann aber auch die maximale Länge die möglich ist.
Kannst du wohl nehmen, ich habe davon die 7,5m Variante in Schwarz.
(Weiß sieht so schnell ekelig aus^^)


Wenn du noch ein Notebook mit HDMI Ausgang rumfliegen haben solltest.
Dann könntest du die ganze Sache auch mit dem In Home Streaming von Steam lösen.


----------



## gruenerkokiri (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

Habe exakt die Situation des TE, ebenfalls eine R9 290 und ein 15m HDMI Kabel zum Fernseher. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Gruß


----------



## treyy (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

Also mit 15m wäre ich sicher, ich mess abends mal genauer durch, vielleicht reichen auch 12,5m (wären ~7€ gespart).

Gut, dass du es ansprichst mit dem Weiß. Jetzt muss ich abwegen, denn bei weißen Wänden hätte ich das bestimmt (falls es nicht in die Leisten passt) oben drauf gelegt. Das würde optisch gehen. 

Für In Home Streaming müsste ich extra was anschaffen, das wird sicher das 10fache vom Kabel kosten.

Dann wäre denke ich beides von CSL-Computer i.O.:

15m - Ultra HD 4k HDMI Kabel 1.4a: Amazon.de: Elektronik (Farbe mal sehen)
CSL - 2m Displayport auf Displayport Kabel | 1080p |: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Jetzt nur noch eine Einschätzung von jemandem zum Thema einmessen. Ob man beim Port-Wechsel nochmal ran muss


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

Eigentlich könntest du doch auch einen HDMI Switch nutzen - So kannst du Monitor wie auch Fernseher über einen HDMI Anschluss speisen,
und schaltest das Signal dann halt immer auf das Gerät, welches du gerade brauchst.

Oder brauchst du die Ausgabe auf dem Monitor, während du am TV spielst?


----------



## treyy (1. März 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

Stimmt! An einen Switch hatte ich garnicht gedacht, da gibt es bestimmt auch welche die Ferngesteuert werden können oder? 

Da beides über die selbe Auflösung läuft sollte das ja auch gut funktionieren!

In welcher Preisklasse befindet sich denn was brauchbares? 2 Ports würden ja reichen.


----------



## treyy (1. März 2015)

*AW: Monitor und Fernseher an Grafikkarte anschließen - Beratung*

Passt sowas? Oder ist das nur für mehrere Quellen und eine Ausgabe?
Full HD HDMI Switch/Verteiler | Automatische: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Edit:
Hab schon!
CSL - HDMI Switch / Splitter | bidirektionaler 2-Port: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

